# new britneyy.



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 31, 2007)

so brit had two new songs "leak" i guess.. what do you think of them.. i love the gimme more one !!

http://perezhilton.com/?p=4750
http://perezhilton.com/?p=4747


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 31, 2007)

oh they are awful!! imo !



whats going on with her voice?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 31, 2007)

They're okay. My guesses with her voice are either all the smoking and partying is finally taking a toll on her voice or they haven't digitally edited it yet.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 31, 2007)

She sounded nasal in the first one.  The chick doesn't have a good voice.

The second one had a good beat with background sound, but all she did was say, "Gimme More" over and over.  It had a 70-80ish dance beat, but her voice was altered and recorded to repeat within the song.  Gee, that's all it takes to make a song.  Anyone can have songs made.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 31, 2007)

'It's Britney bitch' Lmao


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 31, 2007)

i love gimmie more. and cold as fire is okay. they are both very britney. and im happy that the songs didnt turn out horrible, imo.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't like Cold as Fire at all, "Gimme More" sounds like "I'm a Slave for You", she definitely needs another Toxic. They're not horrible, but she has done better.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 31, 2007)

she needs to stop singing like a 11 year old girl, grow up and get a big girl voice.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2007)

They sound like poopoo


----------



## Weasel (Aug 31, 2007)

she sings through her nose... hsm styleee

did you hear her rap... rofl


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 31, 2007)

okkk...

1.) she doesn't have the greatest voice
2.) not really feelin' the first song

but.. I LOVE the second song. I'm guilty.  I f*****g love Britney. I always have. Since day one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Buttt..... Christina Aguilera is my favorite.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_'It's Britney bitch' Lmao_

 
hahaha i think thats the best part of the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i really do love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she just needs help


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_hahaha i think thats the best part of the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i really do love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she just needs help_

 
WORD!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Aug 31, 2007)

omg i'm SO excited! i love her so much, ever since baby one more time. Gimme More is amazing! Cold as Fire is okay, but i don't like it as much as Gimme More.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_hahaha i think thats the best part of the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i really do love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she just needs help_

 
As far as mindless pop goes, it's pretty good quality!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 31, 2007)

I think she leaked them herself.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 31, 2007)

"Make him cum in my mouth."  That's real classy, BritBrit.

Gimme More is a hot club song though.  I'm not calling it a comeback quite yet.


----------



## addicted2mac (Aug 31, 2007)

they're not all that, sorry. and neither is she anymore. i'm sick of buying magazines and reading about her stupid ass. i'm over it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_She sounded nasal in the first one.  The chick doesn't have a good voice.

The second one had a good beat with background sound, but all she did was say, "Gimme More" over and over.  It had a 70-80ish dance beat, but her voice was altered and recorded to repeat within the song.  Gee, that's all it takes to make a song.  Anyone can have songs made._

 
IMO, she's never had a good voice. Her voice was good enough to pro-tool to the point of sounding good, but she was a pop star, not a singer. Her marketing value was that she can dance (or at least do well with choreography, which is a talent) and could be the Britney Spears character that her management team crafted.

She would've been better off taking Timbaland up on his offer and working with him. Timbaland can work magic


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_She would've been better off taking Timbaland up on his offer and working with him. Timbaland can work magic_

 
Here here, I loved his collaborations with Nelly Furtado.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 1, 2007)

she won't Ever be as big as she used to be... not now.


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_"Make him cum in my mouth." That's real classy, BritBrit.

Gimme More is a hot club song though. I'm not calling it a comeback quite yet._

 

lol sweetie she says "Make him call me mama, Make him my new baby." lol not "make him cum in my mouth" thatd be really funny though!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 1, 2007)

i dont like either song at all to be perfectly honest.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_lol sweetie she says "Make him call me mama, Make him my new baby." lol not "make him cum in my mouth" thatd be really funny though!_

 

Really?

Doesn't sound like that to me.  Who knows ... she sounds so nasal, it's hard to hear her.


----------



## user79 (Sep 1, 2007)

This is absolute CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caroni99 (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted2mac* 

 
_they're not all that, sorry. and neither is she anymore. i'm sick of buying magazines and reading about her stupid ass. i'm over it._

 

Agreed. Gimme More's strength is in the beat....I'll listen to the instrumental but other than that...*yawns*


----------



## little teaser (Sep 1, 2007)

Not my cup of tea


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2007)

Just like Bubbalicious gum.  Blindly pink.  Intial blasts of saccharin sweetness.  Instantly turns bland and annoyingly rubbery.  Yeah, that says it all.


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 2, 2007)

*Britney's New Single!*

I LOVE Gimme More. 

This is an unauthorized but CRAZY HOTT remix:
http://perezhilton.com/?p=4817


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Britney's New Single!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_I LOVE Gimme More. 

This is an unauthorized but CRAZY HOTT remix:
http://perezhilton.com/?p=4817_

 
i loveeeee the remix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im not crazy about the cold as fire song..but i dont hate it.


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_she won't Ever be as big as she used to be... not now._

 

i will admit that i do have her greatest hits or whatever and got rid of everything else, but i dont think that she was as big then as they portrayed her to be. she was more or less eye candy for the hormone driven media and was a horrible role model for the young girls out there, especially with her albums after baby one more time. i think that during that time, the only real good role model for those girls would have been mandy moore and she still is a good role model for young girls everywhere and so is that daughter of billy ray cyrus. 

i think i am done with my 2 cents worth


----------



## baychick408 (Sep 3, 2007)

fuck britney spears.


----------



## Jade (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG that Cold As Fire song is sooo bad! Her voice sounds like that of an 8 year old. Ew. The other song has a good beat, but her nasaly voive just ruins it for me. She just cannot sing.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

i like the remix .. wouldnt let me hear the other 2 =( ive loved britney since she first came out [well up until she went crazy] but i think she can come back big again if she sorts herself out


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

ok its let me hear the first 2 now... i rlly dont like 'cold as fire' but i love gimmee more and the remix ... very britney


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 3, 2007)

I think if anyone else but Britney had sang them, I'd have loved them.  But her voice has gone from being decent in "Baby One More Time" to being just so downright awful that they synthesize her voice to make it bearable.  

I don't know- I feel like she's trying to reinvent herself ala Madonna, but at least Madonna had the insight to drop off the face of the earth for a bit between albums so we could see the difference in her music.  Britney didn't do that, and I think is trying to recreate Toxic instead.  We already had Toxic, I think it's time for something new.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 3, 2007)

Ohnotheydidnt has a ton of her "leaked" stuff.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

heres 4 more of her new singles:

http://popsugar.com/589181


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Sep 4, 2007)

I like them...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I think if anyone else but Britney had sang them, I'd have loved them.  But her voice has gone from being decent in "Baby One More Time" to being just so downright awful that they synthesize her voice to make it bearable.  

I don't know- I feel like she's trying to reinvent herself ala Madonna, but at least Madonna had the insight to drop off the face of the earth for a bit between albums so we could see the difference in her music.  Britney didn't do that, and I think is trying to recreate Toxic instead.  We already had Toxic, I think it's time for something new._

 
The main difference between Madonna and Britney is Madonna has always been in control. I've always had a sneaking suspicion that every single move of Madonna's career has been carefully calculated by her. Britney has not and has no idea what she's doing, hence the KFed, the kids, this music


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Sep 4, 2007)

R0FDFL...
Word is shes mad at Ne Yo for not selling the few songs to her... Hes a song writer he needs to make money not sit around on his hands and foot waiting for her to make up her mind... They need to face it shes just another Pairs Hilton.. All the money in the world will get u whatever you want....


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

i listened to about a nano second of each one and wanted to hurl myself out of a four story window. thank god my house is a single story.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 8, 2007)

The first one sounds HORRIBLE. The song overall is just... wtf? It sounds like a 12 year old singing in the shower off key and the backup singing ruins the song even more. But I must admit that "Gimme More" is a catchy song, the beats and everything.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard Gimme More on the radio in the car.  It really didn't sound like someone singing a song.  It just sounded like a bunch of sound bites.  It sounded more like a song on some anthems compilation, DJ so and so featuring so and so.  Which is fine if that is what you are looking for, it just seemed a bit lazy on her part.  

God I just go back and forth between feeling really sorry for her and wishing her some though love so she can get herself together.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 10, 2007)

Gimme More:::  IMO the beat is hott....the lyrics is garbage.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

Uh, yeah, wow. She needs to stop. Just stop. Those are horrible.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 10, 2007)

Her performance at the MTV VMA's a couple of days ago bombed. It was sad.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_IMO, she's never had a good voice. Her voice was good enough to pro-tool to the point of sounding good, but she was a pop star, not a singer. Her marketing value was that she can dance (or at least do well with choreography, which is a talent) and could be the Britney Spears character that her management team crafted.

She would've been better off taking Timbaland up on his offer and working with him. Timbaland can work magic_

 
NO DOUBT! I absolutely LOVE LOVE Timbaland!!!


----------



## Noel (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not usually a fan of her or her songs, but I actually like her Gimmie' More single...it's quite catchy.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 11, 2007)

im loving her new video she looks hot in it


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw the posts on Perez Hilton about all the songs that were mysteriously "leaked". I doubt it was purely accidental or coincidence.

I've never liked Britney, even in her hayday and I was a teenybopper. So, I don't really care now either.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 11, 2007)

Her new video is trash. So, you're a stripper, we get it. Bor-ring.

I'm honestly hoping her album doesn't do well, in the hope that if it doesn't, it'll maybe knock some sense back into her head. It may also restore my faith in humanity a little bit in seeing that the masses aren't as stupid as I think-even if "Gimme More" has a hot beat.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

*Blackout*

this chick is just going through a tought time, get her album blackout, out oct. 30th. I heard some tracks through  radio station and wow the pop princess is back. As much as people want to hate on her, her gimme more single is her second highest single of her career nd has been number one on itunes for weeks! cant wait for the preorder on itunes for it!. Watch this album just blow up the first week! she needs to release a second single and shut everybody up. I'll give it by dec for everyone to love britney agian lol.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 13, 2007)

im not really into the pop music thing, but i do love a good beat i can dance too, so i may just buy her new cd just to show the girl some support.
im rooting for her, i hope she does well.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Blackout*

Quote:

  I'll give it by dec for everyone to love britney agian lol.  
 
Yeah, everyone except her kids.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Her new video is trash. So, you're a stripper, we get it. Bor-ring.

I'm honestly hoping her album doesn't do well, in the hope that if it doesn't, it'll maybe knock some sense back into her head. It may also restore my faith in humanity a little bit in seeing that the masses aren't as stupid as I think-even if "Gimme More" has a hot beat._

 
I agree,I hated the video. Atleast strippers can do a pole dance......Also, I have heard better sounds coming out of the labor and Delivery Room at the hospital I work in. She really needs to be reinvented,or dissapear altogether.


----------



## frocher (Oct 16, 2007)

Gimme less.  Much, much less.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 16, 2007)

This sucks. I mean, this _really_ sucks. I can list lots of things that sound better than this garbage. Like for example, the drills at the dentist's office! Or the sound of glass shattering and metal crunching when cars collide in an accident! These things sound better than Britney's new songs. 

These songs are such a disaster, World's Scariest Disaster Videos or whatever they call it needs to dub over the noises in the trainwreck and earthquake videos with this. It'd be fitting. 

She needs professional help, because she is very, very mentally unstable and is more than likely suicidal. She needs to get out of LA (as far away as possible), get out of the music business (probably permanently), and start getting help and outreach and pulling herself back together to a functional, non-chaotic mental state. Regrettably, I...don't see that happening for her.


----------

